# Long & McQuade Inventory Blowout



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw an ad for this in the newspaper today. It's a two day sale starting tomorrow and it says it's at all locations so if there's an L&M near you, you might want to check it out. You can download a PDF of some of the sale items here: http://www.longandmcquade.com/pdf/blowout postcard 2008.pdf


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll be there tomorrow or Saturday, but the featured items hold little interest for me at this time. I'll probably wind up with some accessories though, if they mark them down.

There's a chance one of my larger wishlist items could be purchased--but it would have to be a big discount. Though I've posted asking about a few things, I'm not ready to buy quite yet--still a big discount? Who knows?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

**Must.... not.... go.... to... Long & McQuade..... must ..... exercise.... restraint..... must stay away.... from.... south Calgary.....**
(that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh come on, you know you must go there. :smile: 
Seriously, I'll probably check them out tomorrow. I might pick up some strings or something.



Gilliangirl said:


> **Must.... not.... go.... to... Long & McQuade..... must ..... exercise.... restraint..... must stay away.... from.... south Calgary.....**
> (that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm gonna go tomorrow before work but I doubt I'll buy anything. Sometimes they clear out the used stuff pretty cheap, mostly pedals.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

What I'm needing is an extension cab for my YCV50, but they won't be on sale this weekend. I do believe that L&M has a no-interest Traynor sale sometime during the year though, so I'll be on the lookout for that.
-Mikey


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> **Must.... not.... go.... to... Long & McQuade..... must ..... exercise.... restraint..... must stay away.... from.... south Calgary.....**
> (that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )



Oh come on now, you know you want too...can't you hear it calling...:smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> (that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )


when they offer 0% financing, even if you have the cash in your pocket, on large items, take the financing.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> (that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )


Yep. That's how I ended up with my 61 RI SG when I went in for cash for an Epiphone hollowbody and my 62 RI P-Bass when I went in to look at MIM P-Basses. 

I have cash for what I can afford, then I try the real deal to see how much of a difference there is, and then I always walk out with the real deal. Never regretted it once though. I consider my monthly L&M bill as a necessary expense along with my Rogers bill and my Hydro bill.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I went over to the Bloor Street store today and they did have a few good deals like Rotosound strings for $2.99 but probably the best deal I saw was a PRS SE guitar for $299.00. I was going to pick up a drum plugin for $99.00 for my DAW but it was for Pro Tools only and I don't use that platform.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I went (Edmonton) today and was completely underwhelmed. Nothing really at "blow out" prices, only a couple of acoustics on sale for $50 off, and a small table with various pedals that still cost more than I can buy any day online (Dano minipedals with no box for $40??!!).

At least it was nice out . . .


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I went to the Markham one today and it was pretty blah. The had some pedals on cheaper than normal but nothing great. Good price on a Vox tonelab though, it was $150 or $180. Can't remember. Nothing great as far as deals on guitars thats for sure.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> So, they didn't have that 1960 Les Paul Special VOS for half price or anything like that?


So I'm not the only one who's in love with that guitar! The yellowish one with the prefect neck? Man, too bad it costs $8 million dollars (marked down $10 for the blow out sale!).

TG


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Stratford sale was a little weak, but at least they have stock, nice staff, and decent regular prices most of the time, especially for rural Ontario.

I did pick up a second hand Traynor YCV20 in good shape, and a pedal, but managed to prevent a GAS attack for a PRS SE hollow body and another Tele. 

Maybe the good deals got scooped last night.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

60 days ago I had to have another git cause they had a no pyment no interest for 90 days,next month I pay.In the meantime I had to grab a 06 D 28 cause it was so inexpensive compared to last year.Over the last 15 years I can (so can my wife) come up with about 30,000 reasons to never go again,but if yer in Victoria Ill see ya there!!!! HELP ME ^^^^^ stay tuned^^^^ Jim


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've learned to not trust the hype on these.

But in the past I've grabbed some good deals ate Mother's Music when they used to have their "Dutch Auctions" (Are Dutch people offended by that term?)

I got my Les Paul and my JC-60 at different sales--as well as a variety of accessories, machine heads, a pickup, etc. I know other musicians that have picked up major gear at those sales as well.

I wasn't expecting anything that big, but I went on Friday--I was off work--and with their layout anytime I've been to L&M on a Saturday it was crowded. So I went on Friday. I tried some Epiphone biscuit resonators. Not bad, but not that great either. The 6th strings on both were horrendously intonated. I don't think I'll be getting one of them. 

But I did buy a small bass amp--I got a Traynor TBM-10. I've heard good and bad about them. But the price was too good to pass up. I need a small bass practice amp. This is not my sole bass amp--I do have an old Garnet amp with lots of guts. So, if I need that--I have it. I just needed something small to use at home, and in some other settings. This fit the bill--the sound is decent with my bass, and it's more than loud enough. It even sounds good with my Mustang.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> **Must.... not.... go.... to... Long & McQuade..... must ..... exercise.... restraint..... must stay away.... from.... south Calgary.....**
> (that little in-house financing thing that they have is sooooo irresistable lofu )


yeah. my willpower failed me. picked up a scraggly AC15. i went at 10am and it was already getting insane in there.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

That's gotta be the least exciting L&M sale flyer ever...


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

I was in Edmonton yesturday. I'd called up there to make sure there was going to be more on sale than the crappy LP Spl II they had advertised. By the sounds of it, there wasn't. That said, the guy told me he had the new Slash Epi LP out and for sale. 

Luckily, I bought a new guitar before I got to L-M, because my wife would have *killed* me if I'd have bought the Epi Slash...


----------



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

sennheiser 280 cans for me

i didnt even know the sale was going on but it saved me $20 or so


----------

